# Dead man elected mayor



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/7595644/Dead-man-elected-as-US-mayor.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least a dead guy can't be corrupted. Oh wait.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is that a Dis or what?!?


----------

